# Hot Ditch specs



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

buddy of mine went tues. am and had quite the morning 
























he caught a bunch most put most of them back, just kept 2 one was exactly 8 oz. shy of a citation
we're gonna try for a early launch in the mornin, if anyone wants to meet us there, we'll be there around 0530ish-0600ish, suppose to be drizzlin so come prepared


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

What did you guys say..that fish is from West Virginia 'cause it's only got one tooth? Or, it's got summer teeth, some are here and some are there.. (not my jokes WV folks)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Great job.


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

we had the same joke in the navy- Summer Creases- sum r here - some r there


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> What did you guys say..that fish is from West Virginia 'cause it's only got one tooth? Or, it's got summer teeth, some are here and some are there.. (not my jokes WV folks)


ah...west virginia....


where dental habits are treated like cousins..


They just say "screw em".


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Great googaly moogaly. Look at that tooth.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn that Trout is Toothless... i mean Roothless.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice fish what was the hot ticket that day?


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

a rapala catch 2000- not the series III


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Damn that Trout is Toothless... i mean Roothless.


I have all my teeth.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

surfva833 said:


> a rapala catch 2000- not the series III


MirrOlure makes those, not Rapala.


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

oops thats my bad


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

what, tooth.... did he mean "toothy critter"


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Steve those are some nice specks man, thanks a bunch for the report too... they're hard to come by this time of year, or any time of year on them critters!  Keep up the work fellas.

Nice hat by the way


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

ruthless said:


> I have all my teeth.


lol, thats pretty funny.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Never mind I found the answer to my question in another post.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

Man, you guys are tough on those poor W.Va. boys and their dental habits. You do know the toothbrush was invented in W.Va.... Anywhere else they would have called it a teethbrush!!!!


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

:d


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Brooksobx said:


> Man, you guys are tough on those poor W.Va. boys and their dental habits. You do know the toothbrush was invented in W.Va.... Anywhere else they would have called it a teethbrush!!!!


haha good one


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

*i saw hot ditch specs*

.. .. so i figured i'd show a few i caught a while back
















this one had some nasty teeth too


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

did you ever fish the headboats out of Lynnhaven in the winter? ^^


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

nope but u have seen me on plenty of the piers.... :fishing:


----------

